# Brown Spots and Yellowing of the Leaves



## purplehaze007 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, this is my first time growing and my plant is in about its 3rd week of veg. and some of the leaves are starting to get brown spots all over them and turn yellowish. I was wondering if anyone knew what the problem is and what I can do to save my plant. Thanks.


----------



## DoobsDay (Nov 12, 2007)

mo info..........


----------



## cjsesh00 (Nov 12, 2007)

I had this happen to me recently, you really have to think about what makes sense here... I started researching plants and nute problems in general, aside from cannabis. My brown spots showed up and I initially thought it was some type of a deposit in the leaves, so I flushed and assumed there were still nutes in the soil. WRONG, once my leaves started to yellow I knew it was a N deficiency, and the brown spots were a P and/or K deficiency. SO i prepared a weak solution and sprayed the leaves the next morning before turning my lights back on. I pruned the damage leaves to rid them of the spots and see if anymore showed up... within 3 days the leaves were green and no more spots appeared. I tend to under fertilize the first few weeks and get a feel for my new strains ability to absorb nutes. they all work so differently it amazes me. Even within the same strain each plant has its own regimen. Hope this helps. Just remember to give them a little shot of nutes every time you water (2-4 days apart). Mainly macro nutrients are the ones that need replenishing more often than you think, but don't overdo IT! be gentle!


----------



## User24 (Mar 26, 2008)

cjsesh00 said:


> I had this happen to me recently, you really have to think about what makes sense here... I started researching plants and nute problems in general, aside from cannabis. My brown spots showed up and I initially thought it was some type of a deposit in the leaves, so I flushed and assumed there were still nutes in the soil. WRONG, once my leaves started to yellow I knew it was a N deficiency, and the brown spots were a P and/or K deficiency. SO i prepared a weak solution and sprayed the leaves the next morning before turning my lights back on. I pruned the damage leaves to rid them of the spots and see if anymore showed up... within 3 days the leaves were green and no more spots appeared. I tend to under fertilize the first few weeks and get a feel for my new strains ability to absorb nutes. they all work so differently it amazes me. Even within the same strain each plant has its own regimen. Hope this helps. Just remember to give them a little shot of nutes every time you water (2-4 days apart). Mainly macro nutrients are the ones that need replenishing more often than you think, but don't overdo IT! be gentle!


rep for that, good post.

edit: sorry, necro'd it ><


----------



## WWgrower (Apr 19, 2008)

Great post cj. I am currently having the same prob. at the same time. My question to you is this. My plants are just now over 2 weeks and feel they are a little small (2inches) and while some could handle it others in my hydro could not. Is it possible that this could be Mag. Def. Mine looks that way and Iam going to try Epson salts but can't figure out how much to use in a 5 gallon set. If you want to see my thread is in plant problems asking the question is this Mag. Def?


----------



## foolione (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 2 plants groing under a 12 inch flourescent, and to standard grow light bulbs from home depot one is 120watt and the other is 65watt (at night) ..... at about 8am in the morning i put them outside in direct sunlight everyday and bring them in (under the lights i just explained ) at 6pm all night so that i can have them under 24 hr lighting for maximum growth..... first question is this healthy or am i harming my plant?, i ask because recently i am seeing brown spots on the leaves and a little bit of curling leaves.....2nd question what can the brown spots be from? 

ill appriciate it for some feedback fellas, thanks


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would disagree sir on the nutes ---they usually come in the soil and rarely are needed to be added unless 18 hours of light for 4 weeks. I would NOT hit them with that much nute Perhaps you are but it must be a weak mix like 7 -3-3 or less. Less is better in my opinion those nutes can load up in there and burn you in between a watering and you come back to burnt plants. I would say every other time is a lot as I was just in a hydro store where the owner knows his stuff and after I shared my regime he said heavy feeding becareful and I am a every other time guy.


----------



## Antigen (Apr 22, 2010)

To answer your first question, yes it is bad when you move your plants in and out all the time. Your plants want to have a steady light source and environment that isn't changing all the time. Every time you move them back and forth, it stresses them out as they try to adjust to the new environment. Then once they are just getting used to one you move them into another environment. While this is probably not causing the brown spots and curling leaves, your plants definitely don't like it. 

You should pick either inside or outside and leave them in the same place all the time. If you want maximum growth, definitely go with outside. Even though they won't have 24 hour lighting, they will have THE SUN which is so much better than the lights you are using indoors. The sunlight is also free.  

Another bad thing about moving them inside and outside is that you are pretty much guaranteed to get spider mites that way. If you don't already know, spider mites are the most horrible, hard to get rid of bug that you could possibly get on your plants. If you keep the plant outside the mites will usually try to move on to other plants that are not so hard for them to feed on. Cannabis is tough and resiny and they don't like it if they have a choice. That said, if you bring them in the house and they have nothing else to feed on, they will invade and eventually destroy your plant. You can tell if you have spider mites by looking at your big fan leaves. There will be tiny white dots on the top of the leaf that come from where the mite sucked the juices out of that spot. On the undersides of the leaves you may be able to see adult mites, they are just small specks and look kind of like moving pepper. If your plants are heavily infested, you might find webs that the mites have made, which are full of more mite eggs.


----------



## bigbudz420 (Jul 29, 2010)

my tips are turning yellow only the verytips no where else and i vave givin my plant a shot of sugar water to help is this a bad thing


----------



## potfarmer297 (Oct 6, 2010)

hi, i'm planting in soil (light mix) and my plants the have all gotten brown polka dots on the leaves...
I use bio bizz products but i'm a month and a half into growing and haven't really gotten a chance to use any ferts yet because of the rain.
Now I wanna know what my problem is, plants seem to be growing fine....or is it because of the rain???..........
ANY REPLY WOULD BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED..


----------



## CybrZr00 (Nov 20, 2010)

bigbudz420 said:


> my tips are turning yellow only the verytips no where else and i vave givin my plant a shot of sugar water to help is this a bad thing


No... just yellow tips means you have a perfect nute balance.... or so I'm told!

Sorry about digging up the dead!


----------



## CALIxKUSH (Nov 28, 2010)

yo my plant has brown spots like on the bottom leaves i have them under the lights for 18-8 whats hould i do to the leaves


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 1, 2010)

CALIxKUSH said:


> yo my plant has brown spots like on the bottom leaves i have them under the lights for 18-8 whats hould i do to the leaves


18-8 would make it a 26 hour day, that's weird!
go with 18-6, or 20-4.


----------



## bird mcbride (Dec 1, 2010)

purplehaze007 said:


> Hi, this is my first time growing and my plant is in about its 3rd week of veg. and some of the leaves are starting to get brown spots all over them and turn yellowish. I was wondering if anyone knew what the problem is and what I can do to save my plant. Thanks.


Yellowing leaves usually indicate a problem with the roots not being able to absorb enough moisture to keep the plant green so the plant starts feeding from the fan leaves. Potplants need good drainage in their plant pots and they prefer more frequent waterings than other plants. Soils that hold moisture for extended periods are not good for pot because potplant roots need semi-dry conditions to breath. This is why they grow so well in lava rock and clay gravel because they can have the best of both worlds in this type of growing medium.


----------



## BtMaster30K (Dec 16, 2010)

ffs, I have yellowing leaves and brown spots, with a bit of nute burn to. I googled it and came to this thread.. Would be nice if someone Knowledgable about this could post itt


----------



## roc Eazy (Mar 27, 2011)

im about a Month in growing now (hydro).. just started using maxi grow on my plants.. they LOVED it.. but now.. some brow spots came.. i also started using cal-mag same time as the maxi .. the temp has been the same since birth75-80.. so idk if thats a problem.. am I using TOO MUCH nuts.. should i tend to it MORE FREQUENTLY now that its growin bigger


----------



## needmorechronic (Apr 13, 2011)

hey dude your temps arent a problem 75-80 is good


----------



## CHUCKTYLAH (Apr 13, 2011)

> *No... just yellow tips means you have a perfect nute balance.... or so I'm told!*


*

who said this? *


----------



## djruiner (Apr 13, 2011)

over 21,000 views and only 17 comments...must be a record


----------



## CHUCKTYLAH (Apr 13, 2011)

> *im about a Month in growing now (hydro).. just started using maxi grow on my plants.. they LOVED it.. but now.. some brow spots came.. i also started using cal-mag same time as the maxi .. the temp has been the same since birth75-80.. so idk if thats a problem.. am I using TOO MUCH nuts.. should i tend to it MORE FREQUENTLY now that its growin bigger *


Are you using tapwater? Tapwater will typically have all the cal you need and adding cal/mag can cause problems.


----------



## CHUCKTYLAH (Apr 13, 2011)

djruiner said:


> over 21,000 views and only 17 comments...must be a record


Because there are several threads with the answer in them.


----------



## budbo (May 18, 2011)

hey im growing a coupler plants on my windowsill there about a mouth old and have started 2 get brown spots on the leafs could anyone help me out plz


----------



## Bro Montana (Jul 26, 2011)

I see this post is from along time ago, but did you ever figure out the problem? I grow under FL for veg and CFL for flowering and I started putting my plants our to veg in the sun at about 80-85 degrees outside temp and they started to curl, yellow and brown on some leaves.


----------



## crystaldb (Nov 19, 2011)

2 cjsesh00
Hi i am just wondering how u made up ur weak solution to spray on ur plants when they were nutrient deficient i have just noticed one my leaves r starting to turn and i want to sort b4 gets worse thanx


----------



## iNFID3L (Nov 19, 2011)

cjsesh00 said:


> I had this happen to me recently, you really have to think about what makes sense here... I started researching plants and nute problems in general, aside from cannabis. My brown spots showed up and I initially thought it was some type of a deposit in the leaves, so I flushed and assumed there were still nutes in the soil. WRONG, once my leaves started to yellow I knew it was a N deficiency, and the brown spots were a P and/or K deficiency. SO i prepared a weak solution and sprayed the leaves the next morning before turning my lights back on. I pruned the damage leaves to rid them of the spots and see if anymore showed up... within 3 days the leaves were green and no more spots appeared. I tend to under fertilize the first few weeks and get a feel for my new strains ability to absorb nutes. they all work so differently it amazes me. Even within the same strain each plant has its own regimen. Hope this helps. Just remember to give them a little shot of nutes every time you water (2-4 days apart). Mainly macro nutrients are the ones that need replenishing more often than you think, but don't overdo IT! be gentle!


would you say 4 weeks old is too young to spray with fert ?


----------



## iNFID3L (Nov 20, 2011)

no answer ?


----------



## shotnva777 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't plan on getting one... I've had tthe same problem on EVERY plant... Not yet a correct answer. I've had to figure it out on my own!


----------



## daleshell (Jul 4, 2012)

check under leave for spider mites or your locked out check run off ph mag all the normal if not flush


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 10, 2012)

lol look how many people asked the same question on this thred


----------



## uksecretsensi (Jan 3, 2013)

answer to all the questions. red stems and leaves curling upwards is mag def. red stems and leaves curling downwards is N overfert. brown patches or spots with light coloured leaves is underfert N P K levels are too low. brown spots are an indication of potassium def. just add fertiliser with a good npk ratio. 2.1.1 for veg and 1.2.2 for flowering.


----------



## sweetis (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy fuck lots of misinformation here. Brown spots can mean LOTS of things. Most common is calcium deficiency. You can't accurately diagnose a plant without seeing pictures.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing you also have to watch out for is "bloom" nutrients or nutrients formula's for Cannabis having too little N during the flowering phase. I used to get the yellow leaves by week 3 with straight bloom formulas, best to keep the N higher until at least the stretch is over. Best of luck


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Jan 15, 2013)

sweetis said:


> Holy fuck lots of misinformation here. Brown spots can mean LOTS of things. Most common is calcium deficiency. You can't accurately diagnose a plant without seeing pictures.


Brown spots WITH yellowing and dieing off leaves. Most commonly N def, could be Cal def but most likely N def.


----------



## lmbmusic (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Can anyone tell me what the problem with this girl is ?

There are little brown spots on the leaves


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2013)

Be careful in diagnosis...overwatering, the MOST common mistake made by beginners, can also cause some leaf spotting and yellowing.


----------



## beansbeansbeans (Jul 17, 2013)

Anybody realize this thread is 5 years old


----------



## beansbeansbeans (Jul 17, 2013)

The op is long gone.


----------



## ndm1952 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ridicules statement.. Have you ever heard of Greenhouse Supplemental Lighting ?? Sun by day, Artificial at night, to stay at 18 on 6 off ?? Lastly, as bad as Mites are, nothing compares to Powdery Mildew..


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Nov 5, 2013)

sweetis said:


> Holy fuck lots of misinformation here. Brown spots can mean LOTS of things. Most common is calcium deficiency. You can't accurately diagnose a plant without seeing pictures.


Yes pictures say more than words.



beansbeansbeans said:


> Anybody realize this thread is 5 years old


5 years old and only one pic???



ndm1952 said:


> Lastly, as bad as Mites are, nothing compares to Powdery Mildew..


Really? I'll give you a hint to solve your PM problem...De-humidifier...._JAS_


----------



## Fishman310 (Aug 20, 2015)

i have 7 seedlings they are 8 days old growing like crazy,i have fed them twice espoma plant tone for fert it is 5 3 3 the last 2 waterings. only 1 plant has browning leaves. it was healthy and growing 24 hours ago. why is just this plant nute burning?


----------



## Fast dog (Aug 21, 2015)

I need to find out what this is it just appeared


----------



## Fishman310 (Aug 23, 2015)

did you spill any nutrient water on the leaves? if so lights can burn if not wiped off


Fast dog said:


> I need to find out what this is it just appeared


----------



## tatersalad (Sep 29, 2015)

My outdoor plants have some yellow leaves with brown spots too but so does all the local vegetation. It's been a very wet season, lots of rain. So my best guess is too much water and/or a fungus problem..


----------



## Newgrowjournal (Feb 15, 2016)

DoobsDay said:


> mo info..........


''More info'' Thats all you morons know what to say. He obviously has a nutrient deficiency doesn't take a genius to figure that out. If you don't know what to say other than more info than don't say shit and move on.


----------



## Greengrower87 (May 12, 2019)

Guys I'm having this problem spots start small and then turn into larger spots then the leaves start turning yellow and crispy my lights are 18 on 6 off I have 5 going 1 is really bad with this and other might have a few spots but nothing too bad what do you think is wrong I hit them with a flush then some cal mag just kills me I cant find out the problem any help would be great


----------



## Benframpton302 (Sep 11, 2019)

Do you need sleep to function & grow? Then so do they...I suggest at least 4 hours of dark!


foolione said:


> i have 2 plants groing under a 12 inch flourescent, and to standard grow light bulbs from home depot one is 120watt and the other is 65watt (at night) ..... at about 8am in the morning i put them outside in direct sunlight everyday and bring them in (under the lights i just explained ) at 6pm all night so that i can have them under 24 hr lighting for maximum growth..... first question is this healthy or am i harming my plant?, i ask because recently i am seeing brown spots on the leaves and a little bit of curling leaves.....2nd question what can the brown spots be from?
> 
> ill appriciate it for some feedback fellas, thanks


----------



## Keesje (Feb 24, 2020)

Benframpton302 said:


> Do you need sleep to function & grow? Then so do they...I suggest at least 4 hours of dark!


Wrong.
Cannabis is a C3 plant and C3 plants don't need darkness when they are in veg state.
With an autoflower you could even do a whole grow - start to finish - with lights on 24/7.


----------



## Yomamanotsomad (May 23, 2020)

Keesje said:


> Wrong.
> Cannabis is a C3 plant and C3 plants don't need darkness when they are in veg state.
> With an autoflower you could even do a whole grow - start to finish - with lights on 24/7.


100%


----------

